
On Functors - alexandros
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/on-functors?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+catonmat+%28good+coders+code%2C+great+reuse%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
BigZaphod
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1354289>

